# SBS 2008 Partition Size



## Jeff11214 (Dec 30, 2010)

I just installed SBS 2008 Standard on a test box. After the successful install I see that Active Directory and Exchange are installed by default. I know the minimum size partition is 60gb, but now knowing that Exchange will also be on same partition as the OS, how big should I make it when I'm ready for live environment?

On a side note, would the following setup be ok?
To use two 2TB drives in a RAID 1 setup.
SBS 2008/AD/Exchange will be on C partition.
DVD ROM is the D drive.
Data will be on an E partition (same physical disk as the OS).
Scheduled data backup will be placed on an external HDD

I'm sure it's not the best practice to use just 1 hard drive for everything, but I am mirroring the drive.
Will this setup be ok?

Thanks


----------



## geek117 (Nov 12, 2010)

I would give it at least 200gb for the C: partition. Also you're going to want to configure WSUS (if you use it) to use a separate partition for data storage. Also, I would routinely use CCleaner to clean up Windows Temp Files, as well as IIS Log files and any other garbage. DO NOT use the registry cleaner, as this will most likely cause problems. 

Temp file cleaner = good. Registry cleaner = bad.

Other than that, the setup should be ok. I would make a habit of having at least 3 partitions. (1) for the system, (1) for programs/installations/WSUS, and (1) for user data and any random software/installer files you want to keep/share on the network. This should ensure you don't have user data filling up your system partition, and vice versa. Also make sure you enforce storage quotas on your users, as well as on their exchange mailboxes.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

If using Exchange, you can configure the Exchange logs and databases to be on different partitions than the C: drive. Which I would recommend. Use the EMC console to change the location of the transactions logs and database files.


----------

